# Canyon Lux MR 9.0 LTD?



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone have any reviews/rides on this full-sus. Looks promising if its 1800g frame weight includes the shock and is verified. Just looking for some more info on this bike. Thanks!

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2068


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*My Lux MR in white size medium*

Weighs 2298,2 gram including seatpostclamp but without deraileur hanger

According to Canyon, frames with white paint adds around 200gram, compared to the clearcoated frames.

Finish is very good, and i mean VERY good :thumbsup: 
Can't give any ride report yet, waiting for my Storm SL rotors to get here.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Does the seat stay arch sit directly in contact with the seat tube when the suspension is fully extended? I'm liking the look of this frameset.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*No*



BlownCivic said:


> Does the seat stay arch sit directly in contact with the seat tube when the suspension is fully extended? I'm liking the look of this frameset.


It dosn't touch.
There is a gap of around 7mm.

The only "problem" i see with this frameset, is that it uses a internal headset with
36 x 36 degrees bearings.
The headset that comes with the frame, is a FSA Z-5, its ok, but i would like a more "bling"
headset 

But i can't seem to find one anywhere with 36x36 bearings :madman:


----------



## cabbgage (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats one nice looking frame!
Im thinking of getting this frame too. Was the purchace online through their website? Was it hassle free?


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thanks*



cabbgage said:


> Thats one nice looking frame!
> Im thinking of getting this frame too. Was the purchace online through their website? Was it hassle free?


Yep! Bought it online, they had my size in their outlet shop (got it cheap 
converted to dollars i got it for around 1600 dollars including shipping to Denmark
Saved almost 1000 dollars:thumbsup:

It was a nice and quick experience.
Payed online, got the frame 4 days later.
Only thing was that they forgot to ship the geardrop:nono: But one mail to the Danish importer, and i had a geardrop 2 days later :thumbsup:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Only thing was that they forgot to ship the geardrop:nono: But one mail to the Danish importer, and i had a geardrop 2 days later :thumbsup:


Gear drop = derailleur hanger?


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes!
Derailleur hanger


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

My black clear, size M, weighs about 2150g including RP23. The frame is very stiff and aggressive. Recomended sag is between 10-15% which makes the bike pedal really well without any platform, especially out of the sadle. The high air pressure means full travel is hard to achieve, but for a race machine like this it doesn't really matter. Of course you may ride it with more sag, but then you would have to use the PP a lot more. I have ridden mine in everything from 10min trail TT's to 6 hour marathons and it works great. Complete bike weight was between 8,7 and 9,3kg in different race trims, pedals included. Added a picture in the training setup.


----------



## twedspeed (Jul 7, 2007)

Lovin this bike - please post photos when the build is finished - been toying with the idea of getting this bike for ages - didnt know there even WAS a colour choice ?!.
Now Ive seen your photos I think I,ll deffo be getting one in the spring - will no doubt be PM ing you guys like crazy for in depth reviews and your opinions of how it performs - in the new year . Thanx.


----------

